# Results are in



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Enzo just go his Hip and Elbow Results back today......

Hips Good
Elbows Normal:happyboogie::happyboogie::thumbup:
He also had his Cardiac done which came back Normal as well

Now we wait for results for his DM test and must do his Thyroid


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says congrats to her Bro ))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Diane


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Great news for you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your dog!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

That's very good for both of you, congratulations!

HEALTH is WEALTH.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations!! Very happy for you and Enzo!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic !


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful news!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!! I did prelims on Enzo at a year old and they were good then but a lot can happen in a years time. Hip xrays looked excellent so I know he can keep on doing Agility with no problems


----------

